# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  TOMBOLA AU PROFIT DE L'ASSOCIATION C.H.A.DO ET ACTIONS-ANIMAL

## Patricia45

Bonjour,
Afin de renflouer les caisses de l'association C.H.A.DO, je lance une tombola en espérant que les lots vous conviennent.
Une partie de la recette sera au bénéfice de l'association ACTIONS-ANIMAL qui a eu la gentillesse d'accueillir la brebis abandonnée l'an dernier sur ma commune au moment des inondations.
Les photos seront mises au fur et à mesure.
*
Prix de vente du numéro : 2 *

*Un lot sera offert pour tout achat de 10 numéros.*                                 

1 - Eau de parfum Comme une Evidence
2 - Eau de parfum Quelques notes d'amour
3 - Crème anti-âge nuit
4 - Livre Corée du Nord - l'envers du décor
5 - Livre Douceurs de mon enfance
6 - Jeu le village préféré des Français
7 - Brosse à lisser
8 - Grille pain France Bleu 
9 - Eau de toilette Hoggar (pour homme)
10 - Coffret BD 24 H Chrono
11 - Livre les Dessous du New Yorker
12 - 13 - 14 - 1 lot de 2 BD 
15 - Lot de 2 bougeoirs fabriqués en Grèce
16 - lot moule cake + plat à tarte + livre de recettes cakes
17 - Boîte de jeu Titi (pour enfants)
18 - Jeu code de la route (pour enfants)
19 - Vide poche Villeroy et Boch
20 - Grand sac blanc Star Wars
21 - Cadre en bois en relief
22 - Un dessous de plat
23 - Appareil à Churros
24 - Lot de 2 peluches chats
25 - Peluche ours
26 - sac shopping + porte monnaie
27 - Lot de 2 livres recettes hot dog + babas
28 - lot de 2 livres recettes barbecue + meringues
29 - pendentif chat jaune et noir
30 - pendentif chat en pâte de verre
31 - 32 - 2 lots pour chats (gamelle + collier élastique + jouets + friandises)
33 - 34 - 2 lots pour chiens (jouets + friandises)
35 - Mug chat
36 - Set poivre et sel en forme de chien
37 - Jeu questions "Ca m'intéresse"
38 - Sac à pain
39 - Canevas chien (à réaliser)
40 - lot de 2 DVD "loups" + "les animaux amoureux"

*MERCI A TOUS CEUX QUI NOUS AIDERONT ET BONNE CHANCE A TOUS.

Les numéros rouges sont vendus.

Les numéros bleus sont encore à vendre.
*
*Petite précision : les règlements pour l'achat des numéros seront donnés aux deux associations une fois que la tombola sera déclarée terminée.
*

*1 2   3 4   5   6   7  8   9 10 11 12   13   14 15

16   17 18   19 20  21   22   2324   25   26   27 28   29 30

31   32   33 34 35   36   37   38   39   40 41   42   43   44 45

46 47   48 49   50 51 52 5354   55   56 57   58   59 60

61  62   63  64 65 66 67   68 69   7071   72   73 74 75

76 77 78 79   80 81 82   83 84 85   86 87  88 89   90

91   92   93 94   95   96   9798   99   100   101 102 103   104   105

106  107 108 109 110 111 112 113  114 115  116  117 118 119  120

121 122  123 124  125 126  127  128 129  130 131 132  133 134  135

136  137  138 139  140  141 142 143  144  145 146 147  148 149  150

151  152 153  154  155  156 157  158  159 160  161  162 163  164 165

166  167  168  169  170  171  172  173  174  175  176  177  178 179  180

181 182  183 184  185  186 187  188 189  190 191  192  193 194  195

196 197  198  199  200  201 202 203  204  205  206 207 208 209  210

211 212  213  214  215  216  217 218  219  220 221  222  223  224  225

226 227  228 229  230  231 232 233  234  235  236 237  238  239 240

241  242 243  244 245  246  247  248  249  250  



*

----------


## bouletosse

Il n'y a pas le prix du numéro M'dame  ::

----------


## Patricia45

Merci Caroline,
C'est indiqué maintenant.

----------


## Patricia45

Les BD seront au choix parmi les Boule et Bill, Lucky Luke et Astérix qui me restent ou parmi les BD en vente sur le post dans le Bazar.
Je laisserai les gagnants choisir.

----------


## Patricia45

*Personne n'est intéressé ?*

Un grand  à Liliane (OISEAU BLANC) et à ma collègue NELLY pour les lots qu'elles m'ont gentiment offerts pour alimenter ma tombola, ainsi qu'à ma nièce CYLIA pour le sac Star Wars qu'elle avait gagné à une tombola.

----------


## bouletosse

Si si, moi ! 
Mais j'attends début du moi prochain....

----------


## Patricia45

Merci à toi Carolyne de toujours répondre présente.

----------


## Darlow

Bonjour,

je vous prends 5 tickets.
7-9-27-29-107 si possible, sinon je vous laisse choisir!  :: 

Merci de me dire comment vous régler. 
Je peux faire un paypal, sinon donnez-moi l'ordre et l'adresse à laquelle envoyer le chèque svp! 

Bonnes ventes!  :Smile:

----------


## Patricia45

Bonjour Darlow et merci

Vos numéros sont réservés.

MP envoyé pour le règlement.

----------


## Darlow

Je m'en occupe ce soir, merci!  :Smile:

----------


## Patricia45

Bonjour Darlow et merci.
Bien reçu votre règlement pour la tombola hier.

----------


## bebelle25

Bonjour Patricia 
je te prends les numéros suivants stp. 
5
105
117
211
206
merci

----------


## Patricia45

Merci beaucoup Isabelle.
Je te souhaite bonne chance, ainsi qu'à toutes les personnes qui répondront présentes.

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Coucou Patricia,

je te prends cinq billets :

13
14
19
22
77

Câlins à la petite chèvre

----------


## Patricia45

Merci Liliane,
MP envoyé

----------


## Patricia45

Personne d'autre n'est intéressé ?

----------


## Patricia45

Même 2 ou 3 numéros de tombola achetés peuvent nous aider.

----------


## bouletosse

Je te prends 10 numéros au hasard. 
Adresse pour l'envoi du courrier.

----------


## Patricia45

Un grand merci à toi Caroline.
Voilà tes numéros : 28 - 30 - 59 - 87 - 114 - 127 - 140 - 195 - 201 - 239
MP envoyé pour adresse et ordre du chèque

----------


## Patricia45

Merci à ma collègue Juliana qui m'a réservé 10 numéros : 2 - 15 - 46 - 60 - 101 - 159 - 162 - 193 - 207 - 240
Bonne chance à toi.

----------


## Patricia45

Merci à ma collègue Brigitte qui vient de me réserver 5 numéros : 4 - 11 - 58 - 61 - 83
Bonne chance également à toi.

----------


## Patricia45

*Personne d'autre n'est intéressé ,
Il reste encore de nombreux numéros.
*

----------


## bebelle25

Coucou Patricia
je te prends 5 numéros supplémentaires à savoir
10
17
26
62
123
je fais un virement global pour les dix numéros pris.
j espère que d autres suivront....

----------


## Patricia45

Un grand  à toi Isabelle.
Je te souhaite bonne chance !!

----------


## Patricia45

Merci de parler de la tombola autour de vous.
Nous allons avoir d'autres animaux à prendre en charge.

Un grand  à tous ceux qui ont déjà participé.

----------


## Patricia45

*Personne d'autre pour un ticket de tombola ?*

*Le tirage au sort aura lieu le Dimanche 28 Mai.*

----------


## Patricia45

*Il vous reste 26 jours avant le tirage au sort si vous voulez tenter votre chance !!*

----------


## Patricia45

*Il n'y a plus personne ????*

----------


## Patricia45

*Si vous souhaitez tenter votre chance, c'est maintenant !

 Visiblement peu de personnes semblent intéressées.

**Bien décevant quand on fait le maximum afin d'avoir les fonds nécessaires pour pouvoir sauver des animaux !!*

----------


## Patricia45

Merci à ma collègue Catherine qui vient de me réserver les n° : 12 - 63 - 88 - 93 et 104

----------


## Patricia45

Merci à ma collègue Annick pour la réservation des n° 33 et 108

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Patricia, MP.

----------


## Patricia45

Un grand merci à Thomas  qui m'a réservé 10 numéros : 20 - 25 - 40 - 45 - 50 - 90 - 95 - 100 - 120 - 125

----------


## Nounoune

Pouvez-vous me donner les modalités de paiement SVP ? (paypal si possible)

----------


## Patricia45

Bonjour Nounoune,
MP envoyé

----------


## Patricia45

Merci à ma collègue Corinne d'avoir réservé les n° 64 - 161 - 176 et 200

----------


## Patricia45

*Personne d'autre n'est intéressé ?
**
Il reste 18 jours avant le tirage au sort et de nombreux numéros sont encore disponibles !!!!*

----------


## INCALINE

Alors moi je vais prendre 5 petits numéros : 16 - 19 - 94 - 249 - 250.
MP Patricia.

----------


## Patricia45

Merci Martine
Le n° 19 est déjà pris.
Tu peux en choisir un autre s'il te plaît ?
Merci

----------


## INCALINE

OK, je prends le n° 99 à la place du 19.

----------


## Patricia45

Merci à INCALINE pour la réservation des n° 16 - 94 - 99 - 249 et 250

----------


## Patricia45

*Il vous reste 11 jours pour participer à cette tombola !!!*

----------


## Patricia45

J'ai promis à BOULETOSSE de l'aider un peu pour le règlement de la facture de son BALOU qui vient de décéder, à condition que cette tombola avance !!
Vous pouvez lui faire des dons directement ou prendre quelques tickets.
Je lui donnerai un peu de la recette de cette tombola pour qu'elle n'ait pas cette facture de + de 300 € à régler toute seule.

----------


## Patricia45

*
Je souhaiterais lui donner 50  sur la vente des tickets.
Merci pour elle.*

----------


## Patricia45

*Il ne vous reste plus que 9 jours si vous souhaitez profiter de cette tombola !!!  *  

*Un grand et bonne chance à tous ceux qui ont déjà participé.*

----------


## Patricia45

*Il ne vous reste plus que 6 jours pour participer à cette tombola !!*

----------


## bouletosse

C'est très gentil à toi Patricia mais garde toute ta recette pour tes petits protégés. 

 Et bien alors !!! Personne pour un ou deux tickets !!! 


Il y a de très beaux lots et en plus c'est pour la bonne cause

----------


## minie77

Bonjour

Je vais prendre 5 tickets. 

Je souhaite le numéro 89, pour les 4 autres je vous laisse choisir pour moi.

Je ferais le chèque demain

----------


## Patricia45

Bonjour Minie77

Voici vos N° : 43 - 89 - 131 - 208 - 242

Merci et bonne chance à vous

MP envoyé

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Qui prends quelques tickets pour aider Patricia pour les loulous.

Les tickets ne sont pas chers et cela aide beaucoup pour les soins des animaux.

----------


## flo45

Patricia mp

----------


## krikrof66

Je vais prendre les n° 75, 81 et 92.

 Est-ce possible de payer Paypal ?

----------


## Patricia45

Merci KriKrof66
Pas de Paypal.
Je vous envoie un MP
Bonne journée

----------


## flo45

Bonjour patricia
Tu peux m'en mettre 10 les numeros à ton choix

----------


## Nounoune

> Bonjour Nounoune,
> MP envoyé



Désolée pour ma réponse tardive.

Je vous prends 10 numéros : 
212 - 213 - 214 - 215 - 218 - 219 - 221 - 222 - 223 - 224 (vous pouvez m'en choisir d'autres si certains ont été pris entre temps)

et je poste le chèque aujourd'hui.

----------


## bebelle25

Je prends les numéros 54, 69 et 234 si tjs dispos.

----------


## Patricia45

Merci Isabelle
Ils sont toujours disponibles et je te les ai réservés.

----------


## flo45

Patricia, chèque parti ce jour

----------


## aurore27

As-tu noté les numéros que je t'ai réservé ?

----------


## Patricia45

Oui, Cécile, j'ai noté tes numéros.
Je t'ai envoyé un MP

- - - Mise à jour - -

----------


## Patricia45

à vous tous pour votre participation.
Le tirage sera effectué demain comme prévu


BONNE CHANCE A TOUS

----------


## Patricia45

Bonjour à tous
Vous trouverez le nom du gagnant à côté des lots 

1 - Eau de parfum Comme une Evidence      *BEBELLE 25* *(n° 69)*
2 - Eau de parfum Quelques notes d'amour       *Catherine PREVOST (n° 63)*
3 - Crème anti-âge nuit                                *DARLOW (n° 107)*
4 - Livre Corée du Nord - l'envers du décor       *FLO 45 (n° 126)*
5 - Livre Douceurs de mon enfance                  *BEBELLE 25 (n° 5)*
6 - Jeu le village préféré des Français              *NOUNOUNE (n° 214)*
7 - Brosse à lisser                                        *NOUNOUNE (n° 155)*
8 - Grille pain France Bleu                              *NOUNOUNE (n° 181)*
9 - Eau de toilette Hoggar (pour homme)          *BOULETOSSE (n° 82)*
10 - Coffret BD 24 H Chrono                            *FLO 45 (n° 119)*
11 - Livre les Dessous du New Yorker              * MINIE 77 (n° 43)*
12 - 1 lot de 2 BD                                         *AURORE 27 (n° 148)*
13 - 1 lot de 2 BD                                        * Catherine PREVOST (n° 145)*
14 - 1 lot de 2 BD                                         *BEBELLE 25 (n° 226)*
15 - Lot de 2 bougeoirs fabriqués en Grèce        *Thomas SANCHEZ (n° 125)*
16 - lot moule cake + plat à tarte + livre de recettes cakes   *AURORE 27 (n° 72)*
17 - Boîte de jeu Titi (pour enfants)                 * AURORE 27    (n° 86)   * 
18 - Jeu code de la route (pour enfants)            *Thomas SANCHEZ (n° 172)*
19 - Vide poche Villeroy et Boch                       *BEBELLE 25 (n° 91)*
20 - Grand sac blanc Star Wars                        *Annick NIOCHE (n° 108)*
21 - Cadre en bois en relief                            * BOULETOSSE (n° 238)*
22 - Un dessous de plat                                  *Catherine PREVOST (n° 88)*
23 - Appareil à Churros                                  *Juliana SERRADJ (n° 193)*
24 - Lot de 2 peluches chats                            *MINIE 77 (n° 152)*
25 - Peluche ours                                          *NOUNOUNE (n° 121)*
26 - sac shopping + porte monnaie                  *OISEAU BLANC (n° 39)*
27 - Lot de 2 livres recettes hot dog + babas     *BOULETOSSE (n° 59)*
28 - lot de 2 livres recettes barbecue + meringues   *Thomas SANCHEZ (n° 100)*
29 - pendentif chat jaune et noir                      *Thomas SANCHEZ (n° 120)*
30 - pendentif chat en pâte de verre                * NOUNOUNE (n° 224)*
31 - 1 lot pour chats (gamelle + collier élastique + jouets + friandises)  *INCALINE (n° 70)*
32 - 1 lot pour chats (gamelle + collier élastique + jouets + friandises)  *DARLOW (n° 7)*
33 - 1 lot pour chiens (jouets + friandises)       *Thomas SANCHEZ* *(n° 171)*
34 - 1 lot pour chiens (jouets + friandises)       *FLO 45 (n° 204)*
35 - Mug chat                                              *FLO 45 (n° 248)*
36 - Set poivre et sel en forme de chien          *BEBELLE 25 (n° 190)*
37 - Jeu questions "Ca m'intéresse"                *NOUNOUNE (n° 136)  * 
38 - Sac à pain                                           *AURORE 27* *(n° 76)*
39 - Canevas chien (à réaliser)                      *FLO 45* *(n° 187)*
40 - lot de 2 DVD "loups" + "les animaux amoureux" *BOULETOSSE (n° 114)

Je vous remercie tous pour votre participation.
Pour ceux qui ont gagné des BD, je vais établir la liste des Boule et Bill, Astérix et Lucky Luke.

*

----------


## bebelle25

wahou super! merci Patricia!!! 
bravo à tous...

----------


## aurore27

Je dirai même plus : Wahou ! Je suis trop contente, beaucoup pour ces lots, j'ai hâte de les recevoir.

----------


## Patricia45

Contente que ça vous plaise.
Je vais essayer d'envoyer les lots au fur et à mesure et dans les meilleurs délais.

----------


## Patricia45

Pour les gagnants des BD, vous pouvez en choisir 2 parmi toutes celles qui sont ci-dessous :

*ASTERIX*
- Astérix chez Rahazade  *Réservé Catherine PREVOST*
- Le devin  *Réservé Aurore 27*
- La galère d'Astérix  *Réservé Catherine PREVOST*
- Astérix légionnaire *Réservé Aurore 27
*
*LAGAFFE
*- Lagaffe en musique*

TINTIN
*- Objectif lune
*LUCKY LUKE*
- Fingers
- Western Circus
- le magot des Dalton
- le bandit manchot
- l'héritage de rantanplan
- Marcel Dalton
- l'amnésie des Dalton
- la diligence
- l'homme de Washington
- la chasse aux fantômes
- la balade des Dalton et autres histoires  *Réservé BEBELLE 25*

*BOULE ET BILL*
- Boule et Bill déboulent
- Bill ou face
- le fauve est lâché
- Bill de match
- Sieste sur ordonnance
- Papa, maman, Boule  *Réservé BEBELLE25*
- Attention chien marrant
- Jeux de bill
- Ras le bill
- Bill nom d'un chien
- Bill est maboule
- Globbe-trotters
- Strip cocker
- Billets de Bill
- Les V'là 
- Faut rigoler
- Bwouf Allo Bill
- Quel cirque
- la bande à Bill
- Mon meilleur ami
- A l'abordage
- Roule ma poule

Cette BD est également disponible si certains d'entre vous sont intéressés

----------


## minie77

Contente d'avoir gagné pour une fois. 

Merci beaucoup

----------


## Patricia45

Super que cela vous plaise MINIE 77.
Je prépare votre colis ce soir.

Pour NOUNOUNE, c'est en cours et ce sera 2 colis car je n'ai pas de carton assez grand pour mettre tous les lots.

Je vais en préparer un ou deux autres en + ce soir.

Je pense envoyer la plus grande partie des lots Samedi.

Merci à vous tous pour votre patience

----------


## Darlow

Merci Patricia pour le colis reçu ce jour!  :Smile:

----------


## minie77

Mon colis est bien arrivé, les peluches chats sont super belles. Merci

----------

